# Audio PC/Receiver Onkyo Issues - Help !!!



## omasood1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello, 

I have a HP computer set up as a media server with windows xp. I used a Sapphire HD 7750 for the graphics card but I am having issues with the audio? I have a Onkyo SR-608 hooked up with the PC, PS3, XBOX ... all are working fine except the PC. Everything is connected via HDMI
The receiver seems to keep trying to switch audio and I hear a ticking switch sound every time it does that with the PC while anything is playing, be it shows, movies, music, youtube or what ever. I am not sure what exactly is the issue. I have checked and updated drivers, cables, everything. I decided to go with a separate sound card thinking it would eliminate the problem but haven't decided on what sound card to go with. 

Could I get some input here? would that be the best solution? what exactly is causing this? 

Please help ....

Thanks


----------



## omasood1 (Feb 27, 2011)

No advice  ???


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Try switching your PC input with xbox or whatever on the receiver. That way you can determine if the HDMI in on the receiver is bad. If it works fine with another source then you know it is the PC.

I would try to stick with HDMI if you can. Otherwise you could go with optical or coax digital. To me the separate sound card idea lost its appeal once I got HDMI out from my vid card working.

Make sure everything looks correct in you sound settings on the PC.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

vann_d said:


> Try switching your PC input with xbox or whatever on the receiver. That way you can determine if the HDMI in on the receiver is bad. If it works fine with another source then you know it is the PC.
> 
> I would try to stick with HDMI if you can. Otherwise you could go with optical or coax digital. To me the separate sound card idea lost its appeal once I got HDMI out from my vid card working.
> 
> Make sure everything looks correct in you sound settings on the PC.


I don't know if you checked this already or not, but I would be looking at the Video card drivers. Also I would check to see if when the display is up on the theater monitor, if the audio in the operating system is set to HDMI. It may be searching for the source, with all the clicking and such, or the material audio source is incompatible, with the decoder within the avr. 
Hope you get it going.........:explode:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Also, have you disabled on-board audio in the BIOS?


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

omasood1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a HP computer set up as a media server with windows xp. I used a Sapphire HD 7750 for the graphics card but I am having issues with the audio? I have a Onkyo SR-608 hooked up with the PC, PS3, XBOX ... all are working fine except the PC. Everything is connected via HDMI
> The receiver seems to keep trying to switch audio and I hear a ticking switch sound every time it does that with the PC while anything is playing, be it shows, movies, music, youtube or what ever. I am not sure what exactly is the issue. I have checked and updated drivers, cables, everything. I decided to go with a separate sound card thinking it would eliminate the problem but haven't decided on what sound card to go with.
> ...


A lot of these cards have issues with HDMI audio... I kind of looked around, and that could be your issue as well. I am still leaning towards HDMI audio driver. It is usually not included with the video driver on slightly older cards. Go to Sapphire and see if that is the case. sure an add-on audio card might resolve the issue but you should be able to utilize the HDMI audio that you already have. JMO


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently had the same issue with my buddies HTPC after we added a HDMI video / sound card (ATI based) also running XP .... The HDMI fed a YAMAHA AVR and we could get alot of sources to play stereo but had major difficulty with surround sound modes....I finally installed DirectShow Decoder and was able to get some movies to play in surround but depending on the media player it was hit or miss... I have to say XP has lost all of its former apeal with me ..... the sound properties of 7 are SO easy to work with that my suggestion is to upgrade to WIN 7....lddude:


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> I recently had the same issue with my buddies HTPC after we added a HDMI video / sound card (ATI based) also running XP .... The HDMI fed a YAMAHA AVR and we could get alot of sources to play stereo but had major difficulty with surround sound modes....I finally installed DirectShow Decoder and was able to get some movies to play in surround but depending on the media player it was hit or miss... I have to say XP has lost all of its former apeal with me ..... the sound properties of 7 are SO easy to work with that my suggestion is to upgrade to WIN 7....lddude:


I was a diehard XP fan as well, but I have to agree, 7 handles the hardware a lot better, especially with regard to HTPC implementations. :TT


----------



## omasood1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice ... I'll update windows and give you guys a report


----------

